# Actualizar Bios en Caliente



## moises95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Me he cargado el firmware de una bios porque se quedó pillada la actualizacion y ahora no me arranca, he pensando en actualziar esa memoria desde otra placa haciendo esto:

En la otra placa que funciona arranco el programas para actualizar la bios, una vez hay saco la bios buena de esa placa y meto la mala, actualizo y cuando termine saco la bios ya programada y pongo la suya original, despues la bios que he actualizado la pongo en su placa y arranca ¿No?

¿Eso se puede hacer o puede romperse la otra placa? ¿Funcionara eso para reparar el firmware dañado?


----------



## cafuchin (Feb 26, 2012)

Pailas si levantas el chip bios sin disketera se revienta tanto la que recibe como la la que esta daÑada reparala desde un diskette y ya


----------



## moises95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya lo he hecho, pero no me programa bien el firmware, creyendo yo que era problema de la memoria le puse otra, la buena y tambien daba errores. ¿A que se debe? La cosa es que al meter el firmware suyo si actualiza bien la bios.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hay fabricantes que proveen un metodo para reprogramar BIOS como en tu caso.
El procedimiento por lo general es con un diskette o con CD los mas modernos, debe contener el archivo .BIN ó .ROM o lo que sea que vaya, pero con un nombre específico, se arranca la PC y la rutina de escaneo detectará tal situación y se reprogramará sola, busca esta info en el modelo del farbicante.

La idea que dijiste es buena pero electricamente prohibitiva.

.-


----------



## moises95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Hay fabricantes que proveen un metodo para reprogramar BIOS como en tu caso.
> El procedimiento por lo general es con un diskette o con CD los mas modernos, debe contener el archivo .BIN ó .ROM o lo que sea que vaya, pero con un nombre específico, se arranca la PC y la rutina de escaneo detectará tal situación y se reprogramará sola, busca esta info en el modelo del farbicante.
> 
> La idea que dijiste es buena pero electricamente prohibitiva.
> ...



Dices que hay placabas que cuando ven que tienen el firmware dañado buscan en el disquete o cd el archivo .bin o .Rom que tiene que tener un nombre especifico ¿No?

Pero eso lo miro si se puede en el manual de la placa base ¿No?


----------



## Zaisen (Feb 26, 2012)

miralo haber si lo pone, de todas formas, google lo sabe casi todo, busca el archivo de la BIOS del modelo exacto de tu placa en google, y si esta libre ( que casi seguro que si ) te lo podras descargar, en ese caso metelo en un diskete y arranca el PC con el diskete metido, si aun tiene algo de vida la placa, se te reinciara con lo que metiste en el diskete


----------



## moises95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Zaisen dijo:


> miralo haber si lo pone, de todas formas, google lo sabe casi todo, busca el archivo de la BIOS del modelo exacto de tu placa en google, y si esta libre ( que casi seguro que si ) te lo podras descargar, en ese caso metelo en un diskete y arranca el PC con el diskete metido, si aun tiene algo de vida la placa, se te reinciara con lo que metiste en el diskete



No lee para nada el disquete  Y en las otras placas de Award igual.

Lo que nose porque en otra placa no puedo meterle ese firmware a las memorias, ¿Sera por el chipset?


----------



## Zaisen (Feb 26, 2012)

Muchas veces ese es el problema, otras veces es por que la placa esta bloqueada y , digamos de forma que se entienda, la placa solo acepta " un tipo de firma" del programa de la BIOS el cual hace su creador ( es decir cada placa tiene su archivo de BIOS y por norma general, no son intercambiables entre ellos... Sino piensalo bien, cualquiera meteria en sus placas, archivos bios que te permitan, por ejmplo, overclokear la pc... Y si eso no esta soportado en la BIOS original, podias quemar el ordenador sin problema alguno... )

Sinceramente si no te lee la disketera e imagino que tampoco la lectora de CD... Significa que la placa anda muerta... Pensare una solucion, por el momento espera haber si alguien puede aportarte alguna ayuda ;D suerte!!


----------



## moises95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Zaisen dijo:


> cada placa tiene su archivo de BIOS


 Me queda una placa mas por provar, haber si hay suerte y no tiene bloqueo  Si no, placa muerta


----------



## fas0 (Feb 26, 2012)

pero debe haber casas que se dedican a revivir placas por mal flasheo, al menos acá en Argentina hay... y no es caro para nada (siempre y cuando sea por mal flasheo)

http://www.mothersolution.com.ar/

si hay acá eso, seguro allá debe haber... a no bajar los brazos. saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bien!!! Consegui flashear con una aplicacion que se salta los bloqueos, la placa ha revivido


----------



## Zaisen (Feb 27, 2012)

Felicidades moises, puedes dar datos de esa aplicacion? Seria interesante tener informacion


----------



## moises95 (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaisen dijo:


> Felicidades moises, puedes dar datos de esa aplicacion? Seria interesante tener informacion



La aplicacion se llama Asus Aflash , esta echa para actualziar un tipo de firmwares, creo que los Award, pero eso como la placa que sea le da igual a la aplicacion, le introduces el nombre del archivo bin o rom, lo analiza y detecta que no es de award, te dice que si queires continuar, le dices que si y comienza a programar, despues te dice en ingles que se ha programado correctamente y si quieres programar de nuevo, le dices que no se saca la bios y arranca. Lo que no se si tiene que ser o no Asus la placa base, la cosa es que puedes flashear cualquier firmware importando el modelo de placa base

Aquí donde pide lo que hacer, backup o flashear
http://support.asus.com.tw/images/aflash6.gif






Aqui ya ha programado y dice que la ha programado bien. 

http://support.asus.com.tw/images/aflash6.gif


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2012)

Yo personalmente he visto hacer lo siguiente , poner en la mobo una bios que al menos haga funcionar la disquetera o el rígido y teclado (lo demás no importa) , encienden la máquina y luego que leyó la bios y booteó , quitan esa bios y ponen la que van a renovarle el firmware  , y lo hacen desde a: o desde c: que son booteables en Dos y llevan lo necesario para el Firmware.

Para mi eso es electrónicamente inaceptable y suicida , pero mi amigo me dijo que lo hacía siempre .

Saludos !


----------



## moises95 (Feb 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para mi eso es electrónicamente inaceptable y suicida , pero mi amigo me dijo que lo hacía siempre .
> 
> Saludos !




¿Porque es suicida? Yo lo he heccho muchas veces porque cada vez que me daba error tenia que reiniciar para probar con un programa diferente o bien se pillaba y tenia que estar quitando y poniendo bios


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Que lo hagan no significa que sea lo correcto.
*Es SUICIDA e inaceptable sacar un circuito DIGITAL energizado*.
La razon es muy simple, cuando sacas y peor, cuando insertes un CI, quien asegura lo que puede pasar? si recibe (por hacer contacto primariamente) señal (data, tension, nivel lógico etc) primero en las entradas de datos sin haber hecho contacto aun VCC y GND ? se queman.

Porque no se les han quemado? si lo hacen asiduamente? porque Dios está de su lado, pero te puedo asegurar que si las entradas de data no estan "buffereadas", se quema sin mas.

Les salió? Felicitaciones!!!

*Pero no se DEBE, no se HACE y NO hay que retirar o insertar un CI que maneje señales lógicas con el circuito encendido.*

.-


----------

